# Mites!! My poor baby have mites!!



## serenz (Aug 6, 2007)

Mites!! My poor baby have mites!! Ear and fur mites.**** it. There's a little crust around daddy's ear and he's been drinking alot. I was just really uncomfortable with his behaviour so Ibrought him to see a vet. Naturally I brought sugar along too. Vet did some skin test and confirmed that it's scabbies. She did a free check for sugar too! :biggrin2:

Vet recommended ivermectin shots but said that it's actually for cows and is not approved for any other animals but it has been used in small amounts for different animals. She said that the shots(every week)will get rid of both the ear and fur mites. BUT she also added that there has been a few cases that the rabbit died but isn't sure if it died from the jab or it scared itself to death. The ear mites on daddy isn't serious, it's only about 2mm in width and 1cm in length. I felt shivers down my spine when she said that some rabbit actually died. I said I'll consider. 

I have rashes all over my body and am scratching like a monkey esp at night. I thought I was allergic to the detergent. I asked the vet if it's possible that I might be allergic to the rabbits, she said no it's most probably the mites because she's itching also. lol. Both my babies have mites and I'm allergic to mites! [email protected]*#!!

She said that fur mites will go away if you keep disturbing it, so she asked me to bathe them. Gave me antiseptic cleanser to clean his ears. Do I have to wash his ears with water after using the antiseptic cleanser??

So how do I get rid of their ear and fur mites????? I read that listerine can be used to bathe them.Can it be used?? Is there any mite remedies for me too?


----------



## pamnock (Aug 6, 2007)

Ivermectin is very effective against the mites. Like any medication, some individuals are hypersensitive and may have a fatal reaction.

Ivermectin can also be rubbed in the ears as well as given topically. 1 to 2 dosages generally does the trick.

I've had rabbit fur mites a couple times. Try washing with dandruff shampoo (has anti-parasitic medication in it). If this doesn't work, consult your doctor.

For the rabbits, kitten flea powder can also be used.



Pam


----------



## ra7751 (Aug 6, 2007)

Ivermectin is usually the drug of choice by most vets but as Pam mentioned there have been some issues with some rabbits. I use Revolution in kitten dosing. It is trans-dermal and is usually applied to the shoulder area. The only negative reaction we have seen is a little hair loss at the application point. Revolution does require a prescription and is a little pricey but is worth it. I would treat for three rounds. The first round takes the adult population, the second takes care of the ones that have hatched since the first treatment and the third is mop up duty.

Plain Listerine is used by many wildlife rehabbers to get rid of all sorts of parasites. Generally use a wash cloth soaked in the Listerine. However, it does not kill the adults or treat the eggs...it's more of an emergency type treatment to reduce the number of visible parasites. And since it doesn't kill them, they hop off in the area and hang around....so if you do the Listerine trick in the house, that is where the mites and other nasties are going to go.

As for you...probably mostly just the thought of having them. There is a solution your pharmacist can offer you....like a soap....that will get rid of them off your body. Might raise some eyebrows when you ask for it since it technically treats a human STD....so you might want to be discreet in your request should you ask a pharmacist for the product. You can also ask your personal doctor about taking an antihistimine to help block the reactions you are having (itching).

Good luck.

Randy


----------



## serenz (Aug 8, 2007)

pamnock,ra7751

Ok thanks!

I've used dettol to clean my whole room and their cage. Since daddy's fur is matted I've shaved him almost naked as you can see and I found a small brown speck and squashed it. I don't know what it is but it's like a tick? Any idea what it is??


----------



## pamnock (Aug 8, 2007)

The brown speck could have been a flea (fur mites are microscopic). Fleas can be more of a challenge to eradicate. Shaving is generally not necessary, but bedding and carpet will need to be treated for many months to come if the rabbit has fleas.

Pam


----------



## serenz (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh my god!! Fleas?!?!? I only found 1 flea? Does the flea look like a dog tick? Will ivermectin do the trick?

What do fur mites actually live on? How long canmites survive without a host? or can they live on humans? Howfar can they hop?I don't know if I've cleaned my room properly from the mites??

Vet said that ivermectic shots will be given every week. Is it too much? I thought it should be every 10 or 14 days? And if they got the shots will they get infected again if there's mites/fleas in my room?


----------



## serenz (Aug 8, 2007)

ra7751

Can Listerine be used to treat fleas? Do I have to wash off Listerine or leave it on?


----------



## pamnock (Aug 10, 2007)

You'll need to take the bugs to your vet for proper identification so the problem can be properly treated. 

There are some topical applications that would work on both fleas and mites - I'm not sure what you have available in Singapore.



_Oh my god!! Fleas?!?!? I only found 1 flea? *If you found 1 flea, there are many, many more. *Does the flea look like a dog tick? *A flea does not look like a tick.* Will ivermectin do the trick? _*Ivermectin is not effective against fleas. Fleas and dog ticks look different. I would take the insects to your vet for proper identification. Listerine is not effective against fleas.*

_What do fur mites actually live on?_ *Mites feed off the skin. *_How long canmites survive without a host? *Up to two weeks. *or can they live on humans? *Yes! Humans can be infected. *Howfar can they hop?*Spread by direct contact. *I don't know if I've cleaned my room properly from the mites?? *Topical treatment of the animal is generally sufficient to treat the mites. Fur mites are microscopic and not visible to the naked eye. *_

_





Vet said that ivermectic shots will be given every week. Is it too much? I thought it should be every 10 or 14 days? And if they got the shots will they get infected again if there's mites/fleas in my room? *Ivermectin is effective against mites, but not against fleas. Weekly is fine, although generally not necessary for mite treatment. *_

*Fleas in various stages of the life cycle can survive for long times off the host. Eggs are viable for years. It's very difficult to break the life cycle of fleas (which feed off the blood of the host). Fleas on an animal are generally evident by "flea dirt" - a dark grainy substance composed of flea waste and dried blood. Fleas will also bite humans.*

*Mite infestation is evident by flaking "dandruff" skin.*











*Tick*


----------



## serenz (Aug 10, 2007)

*pamnock wrote: *


> You'll need to take the bugs to your vet for proper identification so the problem can be properly treated.





> *The only bug got squashed.* *Oh and that weevil I found on my bed.*





> There are some topical applications that would work on both fleas and mites - I'm not sure what you have available in Singapore.





> *Doc gave me an antiseptic cleanser (chlorhexidine). I used it to cleanthe infected areas. I'm not too sure what it does? Do you?*





> *I'm really shocked that there's no vaccines nor blood tests available for rabbitsin Singapore! and I thought we had everything. :grumpy:*





> _Oh my god!! Fleas?!?!? I only found 1 flea? *If you found 1 flea, there are many, many more.*_





> _*I've cut daddy's fur and combed thru the rest of his fur bit by bit. I only found 1 tick?*_





> _Does the flea look like a dog tick? *A flea does not look like a tick.*_





> _*It'sdark brown, round and really small. Looks like a dog tick..* _





> _
> 
> 
> 
> _





> _Will ivermectin do the trick? _*Ivermectin is not effective against fleas. Fleas and dog ticks look different. I would take the insects to your vet for proper identification. Listerine is not effective against fleas.*





> *I'm pretty sure it's a dog tick..*
> 
> *Fleas in various stages of the life cycle can survive for long times off the host. Eggs are viable for years. It's very difficult to break the life cycle of fleas (which feed off the blood of the host). Fleas on an animal are generally evident by "flea dirt" - a dark grainy substance composed of flea waste and dried blood. Fleas will also bite humans.*





> *Doc only confirmed the ear/fur mites. Are fleas visible to the naked eye? Easy to spot?*
> 
> *Mite infestation is evident by flaking "dandruff" skin. *





> *Skin around Sugar's paw is dry and flaky. I guess it's the job of mites. Is there any temporary thing I could do? Olive oil?*


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 10, 2007)

When a rabbit has mites, are you suppose to shave the infected areas, or does it matter?


----------



## pamnock (Aug 10, 2007)

Shaving isn't necessary.

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Aug 10, 2007)

Fleas and ticks are visible to the naked eye.

Olive oil is fine on the foot. Fungal infections are not uncommon on the feet, so it's important to get a proper diagnosis from the vet.

Pam


----------



## serenz (Aug 13, 2007)

Fur around their paws are starting to come off. It's flaky.. I think it's the work of mites... Daddy shook his head hard yesterday and a piece of ear mites flew out. I think it's time for ivermectin shots..


----------



## serenz (Aug 16, 2007)

Fur around their paw started to come off in clumps. Freaked out. Went to the vet yesterday to get ivermectin shots. Vet said it's scabbies.

Is there any side effects after taking the shots? like slightly stone? or something?


----------



## pamnock (Aug 18, 2007)

Scabies is caused by mites.

Ivermectin has a wide margin of safety. Generally no side effects are noted. In rare cases, there may be a neurological reaction. Lethargy would indicate an overdose or reaction to the drug.

Pam


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 18, 2007)

Raph and Anna had a case of fur mites over a year ago, and I was affected as well. I began getting a rash-like area of red bumps (not dissimilar to flea bites) on my torso, almost always in the same spot. So I took Raph in to my vet's, who promptly dismissed the entire thing. Even though Raph had itchy skin and dry dandruff-y flakes all over his shoulders, the vet refused to test him, stating that fur mites don't look like that in a rabbit, and he said they definitely don't affect humans, as they don't bite. (This is one of the many reasons I don't go to him any more.)

I finally managed - a couple of itchy months later - to get some Revolution (selamectin), and treated everyone in the house...cats, dog, rabbits. Never saw a bite again after that, and the bunnies stopped scratching. I suspect the mites showed up from the hay I'd been purchasing from the local feed store. So I also got rid of the hay, and washed down the cages, etc. 

Fur mites (and ear mites) can be annoying, but they seem to be easily treated, and no one needs to be shaved...

(P.S. Serenz, even half nekkid, your little guy is absolutely adorable!)


----------



## pamnock (Aug 18, 2007)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Even though Raph had itchy skin and dry dandruff-y flakes all over his shoulders, the vet refused to test him, stating that fur mites don't look like that in a rabbit, and he said they definitely don't affect humans, as they don't bite. (This is one of the many reasons I don't go to him any more.)



I can alsoattest to the fact that rabbit mites will infest humans. I've also had them a couple times on my torso area - very itchy!

Pam


----------



## serenz (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Bassetluv


At first I thought I was allergic to the washing powder my mother was using. Until I did some tests, I found out it wasn't the washing powder. So I decided to ask the vet and told me it's possibly the mites.I came home, washed/cleaned everything in dettol and my rashes started to dissappear. Though I still have some "rash".

Decided to cut his fur because thefur on his bodywas matted anyways. 

Hi Pam

Lethargy would indicate an overdose or reaction to the drug?? My god! What should I do???


----------



## Ivory (Aug 19, 2007)

First of all, calm down. If you're freaking out over this, you can't think properly, and all that will come out of panic is the suffering of your rabbits. Don't do unnecessary things like shaving your rabbits bald- that can lead to problems of its own. Don't make the situation worse than what it is. Approach it with a calm head.

Secondly, _get them medicated!_ Mange, whether demodectic or sacoptic, is _miserable! _Ivermectin has a very _low_ chance of death, and your veterinarian knows what he's doing. Mites aren't hard to treat, but you actually have to _treat_ it.

Get the Ivermectin, or get Revolution. They both work wonderfully in rabbits. I find that Revolution works better, actually, but Ivermectin is also effective. Some vets do it differently. Some vets do shots once a week, some do it every two weeks.

If you have a flea problem, Advantage orange (for cats under nine pounds) works beautifully on rabbits and you won't have the problems with Advantage that you'll get from Frontline.

The longer you wait to get them treated, the worse off they will be, and the harder it will be to treat the mites.


----------



## pamnock (Aug 19, 2007)

*serenz wrote: *


> Hi Pam
> 
> Lethargy would indicate an overdose or reaction to the drug?? My god! What should I do???



How are they doing today?

Pam


----------



## serenz (Aug 20, 2007)

*Ivory wrote: *


> First of all, calm down. If you're freaking out over this, you can't think properly, and all that will come out of panic is the suffering of your rabbits. Don't do unnecessary things like shaving your rabbits bald- that can lead to problems of its own. Don't make the situation worse than what it is. Approach it with a calm head.
> 
> Secondly, _get them medicated!_ Mange, whether demodectic or sacoptic, is _miserable! _Ivermectin has a very _low_ chance of death, and your veterinarian knows what he's doing. Mites aren't hard to treat, but you actually have to _treat_ it.
> 
> ...



I realise people here don't have a habit of reading properly. I've repeated myself umpteened times that I cut his fur because fur on his bodywas matted! I didn't cut him becausehe has mites! DUH!

I am the calmest person I know. 

And I did mentioned that they've seen the vet and got the shots. :grumpy:


----------



## serenz (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Pam

They're doing alright. Sugar is more docile now. She never liked lying on her back(being carried like a baby) but now she just let's me do it! I don't know if that has anything to do with the ivermectin shot? 

I'm just worried about the next shot on this wednesday. How would I know if it's an overdose?


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 20, 2007)

> At first I thought I was allergic to the washing powder my mother was using. Until I did some tests, I found out it wasn't the washing powder. So I decided to ask the vet and told me it's possibly the mites.I came home, washed/cleaned everything in dettol and my rashes started to dissappear. Though I still have some "rash".




You know what I thought it was when I developed an itchy rash? After ruling out fleas (the bites were similar, but oddly I was always bitten in the same place, and try as I might, could not see evidence of any fleas in the house...which in the past during a flea infestation, wasn't hard to do) my next thought was that it was bedbugs. UGH!! I was waking up in the morning with bites on my body, and they itched like crazy. (Yep Pam, I agree...very itchy!!) Because it was almost always that I saw the bites upon waking, bedbugs seemed the next thing to suspect. Thank heavens it wasn't, as I've heard those things are just about impossible to erradicate, even with professional help. I've read stories of people actually tossing out all their clothing, bedding, carpets, and furniture in an attempt to get rid of them. I was going to work, horrified that I might have these invasive creatures crawling on me somewhere. (ick ick ick, is all I can say about the thoughts of them) Of course it took me a while to realize that the spots were showing up in the morning because I had Raph with me every evening, stretched out next to me on the sofa, or sleeping across my lap. 

Anyway, once fur mites were determined they disappeared very quickly, and the rash I had eventually went away as well. I used Lanacaine (sp.) onmy skin when the itching got bad, andit helped somewhat. You're fortunate you have a vet who suggested it could be mites rather than allergies...my vet dismissed the idea of mites altogether without even testing for them, and so both myself and my pets went through a very itchy time (not to mention the stress of wondering what it was!).

Are you going to post a pic of your bunny once he's grown his coat back? He's a real cutie; I'd love to see him 'dressed'!


----------



## Ivory (Aug 20, 2007)

I realize I sounded rather vague and blunt....

When I said, "Don't shave the rabbit for mites", that was exactly what I meant. I didn't mean that you _had_ shaved him for them. I wasn't accusing you of making the situation worse. I was simply saying that shaving for mites isn't needed and can cause problems of its own.

I didn't read your responses as calm- I read them as quite the opposite. I realize that it's the internet and things can become misconstrued quite easily as something they're not. If I misread you then I apologize. I see it too often- vet says one side effect that has happened in an uncommon, or in Ivermectin's case, downright rare situation, and the owners refuse to continue treatment. (This has happened in the past regarding Rimadyl, for instance. Or some such thing.)

Some indications of an overdose of Ivermectin would include lethargy, and other neurological symptoms such as seizures with drooling accompanying that as well. However the vet would have to give a seriously BIG overdose for that to happen. I doubt seriously that they will have any side effects but dead mites. Ir you see any of these side effects then alert your vet immediately, but you won't see them. It's pretty hard to give that high of an overdose.

Again I apologize if I was generally too vague. I tend to do that


----------



## pamnock (Aug 20, 2007)

If the rabbits were lethargic after getting the shots, they may have had an overdose, or may be sensitive to the drug. Some rabbits have a reaction even when given the correct dosage. If they did have a reaction, I would not use the drug again.

Symptoms of Ivermectin toxicity mayinclude lethargy, disorientation, weakness, drooling, dilated pupils, blindness, slow heart rate, depressed rate of respiration.

If the vet is unsure of dosage, I recommend 1/10 of a cc per every 5 pounds of body weight.

Pam


----------



## serenz (Aug 21, 2007)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> > At first I thought I was allergic to the washing powder my mother was using. Until I did some tests, I found out it wasn't the washing powder. So I decided to ask the vet and told me it's possibly the mites.I came home, washed/cleaned everything in dettol and my rashes started to dissappear. Though I still have some "rash".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. Tossing everything is a little too extreme.. I never thought of bed bugs. My bed is new, anti bed bugs and dust mites. :biggrin2:I'm using calamine lotion for my rashes, works pretty well.

The black patch on his back is hisbirthmark?I realise thatthe fur there grows faster than the rest of his body. Colour of his fur is slightly different now. It's greyish. I wonder what colour it'll be in the end.. I will post a pic of him when he's dressed.


----------



## serenz (Aug 21, 2007)

*Ivory wrote: *


> I realize I sounded rather vague and blunt....
> 
> When I said, "Don't shave the rabbit for mites", that was exactly what I meant. I didn't mean that you _had_ shaved him for them. I wasn't accusing you of making the situation worse. I was simply saying that shaving for mites isn't needed and can cause problems of its own.
> 
> ...



No prob.. no harm was done. 

They look listless, took quite a while to finish their pallets(about an hr?). I can't really say they're lethargic?


----------



## serenz (Aug 21, 2007)

*pamnock wrote: *


> If the rabbits were lethargic after getting the shots, they may have had an overdose, or may be sensitive to the drug. Some rabbits have a reaction even when given the correct dosage. If they did have a reaction, I would not use the drug again.
> 
> Symptoms of Ivermectin toxicity mayinclude lethargy, disorientation, weakness, drooling, dilated pupils, blindness, slow heart rate, depressed rate of respiration.
> 
> ...



They look more listless than lethargic? I really have no idea? 

Sugar is so much more docile, I have no idea if it hasanything to do with the shot..


----------



## pamnock (Aug 21, 2007)

They may have been listless from the stress of going to the vet. Most rabbits tolerate Ivermectin fine, but in rare cases, some rabbits are hypersensitive.

Pam


----------

